# pasaport numarası



## Arabus

Hello,

What is the ending "sı" in "pasaport numarası?"

Is it a genitive ending? Is it used in other words?

Thanks,


----------



## maviliazman

I don't know the exact grammatical terms in English. 
If we qualify a noun with another noun, qualified noun (second) takes the possessive suffix (-ı, -i, -u, or -ü).
Here you may find more examples. (Page 188, 15.9-15.10)


----------



## Arabus

Thanks. My questions is about the "s." Why is it "numarası" and not "numarayı"? When do we added "s" (or other letters) to the stem and when do we add just the connective "y"?


----------



## Arabus

Also "yerler listesi." Why didn't we say "yerler listeyi"?


----------



## tzesyneas

Hello!
Suffix* sı/ si/ su/ sü* is used with nouns and adjectives that end with a vowel to show the possession. 
eg. onun araba*sı*(his car), Ali'nin teyze*si* (Ali's aunt)

*yı/ yi/ yü/ yu* suffix is the accusative for nouns and adjectives that end with a vowel. 
eg. araba*yı* görüyorum(I see the car)


----------



## Arabus

Thanks....


----------

